# I'll have 200k+ networth EOY



## Weed (Nov 5, 2021)

Screencap this


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 5, 2021)

Then you woke up


----------



## Pretty (Nov 5, 2021)

Mirin all my boys making money


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 5, 2021)

take meds


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> take meds


Already at $110k

2 months left!


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

I believe you. Buy santa and HEDGE-FINANCE

Santa could be a rugpull (they will do it before or after new year I think just cash out 70% before that) and hedge looksegit with doxxed devs on ig and linked in.

Put only 1k in each if you can afford to lose. Crypto is amazing


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I believe you. But santa and HEDGE-FINANCE
> 
> Santa could be a rugpull (they will do it before or after new year I think just cash out 70% before that) and hedge looksegit with doxxed devs on ig and linked in.
> 
> Put only 1k in each if you can afford to lose. Crypto is amazing


I'm not putting my shit in them until my safemoon stack moons


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> I'm not putting my shit in them until my safemoon stack moons


Race to a million? My starting capital was 300$ last week


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Race to a million? My starting capital was 300$ last week


Ok, What's your stack at right now?


----------



## lutte (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> Ok, What's your stack at right now?


Can't see because santa coin is bugged but I'm pretty sure I'm already at triple or a little more


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

lutte said:


>


❤️


----------



## lutte (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> ❤️


Crypto is so good jfl I earned much more money than waging from just browsing biz


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Can't see because santa coin is bugged but I'm pretty sure I'm already at triple or a little more
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1395248


What's the total? $110k VS (?) to $1 Mil?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

lutte said:


> Crypto is so good jfl I earned much more money than waging from just browsing biz


What's biz? In arabic that means boob or tit


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> What's the total? $110k VS (?) to $1 Mil?


Market cap? Last time it was at 40 mil 









Santa Coin Price in USD: SANTA Live Price Chart & News | CoinGecko


Updated 13 November 2022: Current price of Santa Coin is USD $0.000000002276 with a 24-hour trading volume of $168.95. SANTA price is up 0.4% in the last 24 hours.




www.coingecko.com


----------



## lutte (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What's biz? In arabic that means boob or tit







__





/biz/ - Business & Finance - Catalog - 4chan


"/biz/ - Business & Finance" is 4chan's imageboard for the discussion of business and finance, and cryptocurrencies such as Bitcoin and Dogecoin.




boards.4channel.org


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Market cap? Last time it was at 40 mil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, your stack xd
I thought you implied we'd race to a million


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

I was kidding. No way can I win unless I get extremely lucky several times and you lose half your money somehow


Weed said:


> No, your stack xd
> I thought you implied we'd race to a million


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> No, your stack xd
> I thought you implied we'd race to a million


Yeah I get it it's like 1-3 k vs 200k or something


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yeah I get it it's like 1-3 k vs 200k or something


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> Already at $110k
> 
> 2 months left!


dont tell me your a crypto coper


----------



## Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> dont tell me your a crypto coper


I am, mirin?From poor EE family when my mom wasn't able to give me money for some frozen pizza because poorcels, hard labour wagie ragie, get 1k,From 1k to 50k and now 50k to 100k. Plus I made my parents $20k at this point. Million is getting closer and closer if I make right moves. That's only 10x from here what's pretty doable


----------



## Saen (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> From 1k to 50k


How?


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 7, 2021)

Weed said:


> I'm not putting my shit in them until my safemoon stack moons


Over


----------



## Weed (Nov 8, 2021)

Saen said:


> How?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 8, 2021)

Weed said:


> Already at $110k
> 
> 2 months left!


well done.

On how much input/investment roughly?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 8, 2021)

Weed said:


> I am, mirin?From poor EE family when my mom wasn't able to give me money for some frozen pizza because poorcels, hard labour wagie ragie, get 1k,From 1k to 50k and now 50k to 100k. Plus I made my parents $20k at this point. Million is getting closer and closer if I make right moves. That's only 10x from here what's pretty doable


Oh I just see. APLAUSE
Mirin, how you APED yourself from 1K to 50K. and from 50K to 100K.
Which trades made you the most/these gains?

Muh crypto yourney started in September off 2020. With 1000 USD input.
And late on recentely I added another 3000 USD input. Making muh input $4000 USD.

But muh crypto portfolio is "only" 16K orso now.
I made 1K (september 2020) into 5K (februari 2021). Than it dumped down this summer to like 3K
I input in September extra 3K, of muh own money. I have now diversified half muh portfolio in bigger cryptos. And the other half into small cryptos. Whereas before, I only held the bigger cryptos.
I hope I can join the 100K in the comming bullrun also, but I doubt. If I can hit 50K I would already be surprised. 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Weed (Nov 8, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Oh I just see. APLAUSE
> Mirin, how you APED yourself from 1K to 50K. and from 50K to 100K.
> Which trades made you the most/these gains?
> 
> ...


BSC Shitcoins ngl

I can give few hints of few gems that'll moon this season 

First one starts x, wrapped version of it starts with e and has checkmark logo on it, it has been mooning past week

Another one





and other big biz coins like FTM and shit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 8, 2021)

Weed said:


> BSC Shitcoins ngl


weel done. I also know a few guys that got slaughtered, because steppig in the wrong shitcoins, and/or having had bad timing in stepping in/out.



Weed said:


> I can give few hints of few gems that'll moon this season


have decided in end september to put a little bit of my portfolio into shitcoins/meme-coins. I canuse ome diversification in ti.
i can't put much in it. because i am not insider on meme/shitcoins and don't have insider info. which is imo needed with meme/shitcoins. Plus I am not cheking alot. So i know I will porbably not have good timing in them. So I better spread it out wide enough. than if 1 moons, I should be fine.


----------



## Weed (Nov 21, 2021)

$160k



Won't be surprised if it 2x in December and makes me $300k+


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 22, 2021)

Weed said:


> $160k
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be surprised if it 2x in December and makes me $300k+


We are getting BOGGED, at this current moment


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 22, 2021)

Weed said:


> Screencap this


Alright, how much do you have now? 150K?


----------



## Weed (Nov 22, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Alright, how much do you have now? 150K?


Ye approx that


----------



## Patient A (Nov 23, 2021)

Weed said:


> $160k
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be surprised if it 2x in December and makes me $300k+


You are gonna lose everything


----------



## Lihito (Nov 23, 2021)

Weed said:


> I am, mirin?From poor EE family when my mom wasn't able to give me money for some frozen pizza because poorcels, hard labour wagie ragie, get 1k,From 1k to 50k and now 50k to 100k. Plus I made my parents $20k at this point. Million is getting closer and closer if I make right moves. That's only 10x from here what's pretty doable


same here im from EE my mother always has decent money but i never want to take it from her so i do summer/winter jobs + side jobs at summer and im trying to invest crypto now 

I heard Revolt is a good app @Weed , @CookiesAndCream thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 23, 2021)

goo fo you


----------



## Weed (Nov 23, 2021)

Lihito said:


> same here im from EE my mother always has decent money but i never want to take it from her so i do summer/winter jobs + side jobs at summer and im trying to invest crypto now
> 
> I heard Revolt is a good app @Weed , @CookiesAndCream thoughts?


Are you talking about this? https://revoltcoin.io/
>$8 volume





or wat


----------



## Lihito (Nov 23, 2021)

Weed said:


> Are you talking about this? https://revoltcoin.io/
> >$8 volume
> 
> 
> ...


no , there is this crypto/stakes app called revolt where you cant ger a debit card which doesnt take extra money for transactions and you can withdraw cash from any bank machine without provision money taken (my terminology is off so if you have Q you can ask)

Croatia is my country btw


----------



## Weed (Nov 23, 2021)

Lihito said:


> no , there is this crypto/stakes app called revolt where you cant ger a debit card which doesnt take extra money for transactions and you can withdraw cash from any bank machine without provision money taken (my terminology is off so if you have Q you can ask)
> 
> Croatia is my country btw


Oh no idea aobut it, you can probs only buy stuff liek btc, eth on it or smth, got le link?


----------



## Lihito (Nov 23, 2021)

Weed said:


> Oh no idea aobut it, you can probs only buy stuff liek btc, eth on it or smth, got le link?


no you can buy more

also it has deals like join your friend and get 35 dollars or some shit














One app, all things money | Revolut HR


Open a free account in minutes right from your phone, and make your money go further




www.revolut.com


----------



## Lihito (Nov 23, 2021)

Lihito said:


> no you can buy more
> 
> also it has deals like join your friend and get 35 dollars or some shit
> 
> ...


has a lot of coins but most people i know prefer pancake swap


----------



## Weed (Nov 23, 2021)

Idk, ig you can use it, pancakeswap doesn't do debit cards lol

Here are the most popular centralized exchanges https://coinmarketcap.com/rankings/exchanges/


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Nov 24, 2021)

Lihito said:


> no you can buy more
> 
> also it has deals like join your friend and get 35 dollars or some shit
> 
> ...


Just make a binance/kucoin account tbh for fiat --> crypto. 
Get Trustwallet if you want to put money into shitcoins on pancakeswap jfl


----------



## Chinacurry (Nov 24, 2021)

What's the next shitcoin to buy bhais?


----------



## karbo (Nov 24, 2021)

Weed said:


> That's only 10x from here what's pretty doable


your brain on crypto
you gonna sucide when your 100k becomes 20k eoy


----------



## Lihito (Nov 24, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Just make a binance/kucoin account tbh for fiat --> crypto.
> Get Trustwallet if you want to put money into shitcoins on pancakeswap jfl


Bro i have a problem i dunno how to transfer money from trust wallet to other crypto apps and most guides are so fucking confusing i dont want to use 1000 sites because nothing fucking Works and im just giving my data for nothing


----------



## Weed (Nov 28, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Bro i have a problem i dunno how to transfer money from trust wallet to other crypto apps and most guides are so fucking confusing i dont want to use 1000 sites because nothing fucking Works and im just giving my data for nothing


Use metamask if u use pancakeswap or uniswap(dexes)


----------



## Lihito (Nov 28, 2021)

Weed said:


> Use metamask if u use pancakeswap or uniswap(dexes)


Dunno what anything of that means but thanks


----------

